# חדשה כאן .... מתרגשת ממש .. ושאלה..



## מישמיש1984 (26/4/12)

חדשה כאן .... מתרגשת ממש .. ושאלה.. 
(מנהלות- מקווה שזה בסדר שפתחתי כאן הודעה ואם לא אפשר לצרף אותי לשרשור הרלוונטי...)

אז ככה ,
קודם כל בוקר טוב לכולן וחג שמח!!!

אז ההצעה הייתה ביום ראשון השבוע , והייתה מדהימה ואישית ואינטימית...בדיוק כמו שרציתי. 
התכנון שלנו הוא להתחתן בסוף השנה - חשבנו על נובמבר ועכשיו כבר לכיוון דצמבר.
השאלה היא האם יש טעם לקבוע תאריך (ולהודיע עליו ) אני מתכוונת , לפני שסגרנו אולם בפועל?
הזוגי נסע לשבוע ללונדון ואני מניחה שכשהוא יחזור נתחיל בהכנות....

אגב פורום נהדר! 
מניחה שתראו אותי כאן הרבה....
(טוב חייבת להעלות שוויץ של הטבעת... אני עדיין בהיי , מודה באשמה  )

יום נפלא!


----------



## elena20 (26/4/12)

לא הייתי מודיעה לפני שסוגרים אולם. ומזל טוב!


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/4/12)

מזל טוב! 
עדיף לא להינעל על תאריך מסוים לפני שסוגרים מקום, בגלל שככה את מגבילה את היצע המקומות שיהיו פנויים עבורכם. גם אנחנו התארסנו בחודש אפריל והתחתנו בחודש נובמבר - וכשבאנו לסגור מקום בחודש מאי בהרבה מקומות אמרו לנו שיש תאריכים ספורים לחודש נובמבר. אני לא אומרת את זה חלילה כדי להלחיץ, כי כן היו תאריכים פנויים בחודש נובמבר, אבל למשל ימי חמישי כבר לא היו פנויים בחלק מהמקומות ובמקום בו התחתנו בסופו של דבר- כשביררנו בקשר לתאריך לא היה כבר יום חמישי פנוי בחודש נובמבר. 

בקיצור, אני מציעה שתחפשו מקומות - בלי  לחץ על תאריך מסוים ותראו איזה תאריכים מציעים לכם. אני חייבת לציין שאצלנו, בהתחלה הציעו לנו תאריך מסוים ואח"כ שינינו לתאריך אחר - לפני שסגרנו - בגלל שאבא של החתן ביקש. בדיעבד, היום שהיינו אמורים מלכתחילה להתחתן בו היה אחד הימים הגשומים - מבול נוראי. זה היה היום הכי גשום בחודש נובמבר.


----------



## מישמיש1984 (26/4/12)

דניאל , תודה... 
אז לגבי ימי חמישי זה לא מדאיג אותי , כי ירדנו מזה מהר מאוד.... 
התכנון הוא עד סוף מאי לסגור אולם.

תודה על העצות 
(קרדיטים מקסימים יש לך! )


----------



## כבר לk ילדה קטנה (26/4/12)

טבעת מהממת !!! 
יש לי אותה אחת על האצבע מלפני בערך שלושה שבועות


----------



## niki111 (26/4/12)

מזל טוב! 
טבעת מקסימה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





אין טעם להודיע תאריך לפני שסגרתם אולם. קודם כל כי אתם רוצים לאפשר לעצמכם גמישות בתאריכים עם האולמות. את תראי כשתתחילו לחפש שתעברו כמה וכמה אולמות לא בכולם יהיה התאריך שאתם רוצים פנוי. ויכול להיות שפתאום תחליטו להקדים או לדחות קצת כי יציעו לכם מחירים יותר טובים. בקיצור, התאריך בסופו של דבר הוא די נגזרת של האולם. 

מזל טוב שוב!


----------



## simplicity83 (27/4/12)

בשעה טובה, איזה כיף 
גם אני, כמו שאר הבנות, לא ממליצה להינעל על תאריך ולספר עליו.
אנחנו חשבנו שנתחתן בתאריך מסויים ובסוף בכלל מצאנו את עצמנו מתלבטים על 2 תאריכים אחרים..
מעבר לעובדה שלפעמים התאריך שתרצו כבר יהיה תפוס, לפעמים הפערים בין ימים ותאריכים מסויימים יכולים להתבטא באלפי שקלים (ואף עשרות אלפי שקלים,כמו שאנחנו גילינו).
אתם יכולים להגיד כיוון כללי, כמו שאמרת למשל כנראה בנובמבר-דצמבר, כדי שאנשים יתכווננו.

המון המון מזל טוב, 
הגעת למקום הנכון


----------



## Pixelss (27/4/12)

מזל טוב 
וגם אני כמו כולן חושבת שאין מה להגיד תאריך עד שלא סוגרים אולם.
כמו ש simplicity83 אמרה אפשר להגיד כיוון כללי.


----------



## meimor (27/4/12)

מזל טוב, ריגשת אותי..


----------



## יום וליל (28/4/12)

השאלה היא למי בדיוק את רוצה להודיע? 
לעולם? ליקום?
למשפחה? חברים?
זהעוד 8 חודשים, לא משנה למי תודיעי (חוץ מההורים כמובן) הם לא יזכרו.
תגידו שאתם מתכננים להתחתן בחורף הבא.
אם אולם חלומותיך יהיה פנוי רק בתחילת ינואר?
אם אחותו של בעלך תודיע שהיא מתחתנת בפברואר?

חבל להיסגגר על דברים לפני בכלל שהלכתם לראות אולם,
חתונה בסביבות דצמבר - ינואר צריכה פחות זמן תכנון,
אנחנו ארגנו הכל בחודשיים וחצי ולא היה לחץ בכלל.
יש לך המון זמן, חכי עם ההודעות.


----------

